# ISO tips/ideas for zucchini



## welise86 (May 21, 2008)

I have some zucchinni left over from a vegetable meatloaf I make probably once every few weeks...it's the only thing I really use zucchinni for because i've never really cooked anything else with it....I was thinking I would just saute in a pan in butter or EVOO and sprinkle with s&p.....is there any other vegetable dish I can use this zucchini in??? thanks!


----------



## JillBurgh (May 21, 2008)

Shred it and make zucchini cakes like potato pancakes
slice it lengthwise and bread or batter for ffried zuke
grate it and use it in stuffed bell pepps mixed with bulgar wheat (and ground meat if you're not Vegetarian- implied by veggie meatloaf!)
Corn and zucchini fritters
veggie lasagne-sub-sliced-zucchini for noodles


----------



## welise86 (May 21, 2008)

not a vegetarian, i'm a meat grillin' TEXAN!!!....i just love veggies!!! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2008)

If you have enough larger pieces left to cut into dill pickle spear shapes they are good grilled.  Just drizzle olive oil on them, sprinkle with kosher salt, and grill.

There is also a mock crab cake too that people say is wonderful!  I'm sure google will pull up more recipes for that than you need.

Add a bit of white wine to your pan when sauteeing.


----------



## GB (May 21, 2008)

I like to slice them in thick planks and then marinate in EVOO, oyster sauce, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, ginger and sometimes some other things that I have lying around. Then grill them on a hot grill. My wife has been known to eat just that for dinner sometimes.


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

I have too many zucchini in the summer (imagine that.)
I grow too many on purpose because I LOVE grilled zukes!
Zuchinni cakes are good too. 
I eat them grilled for lunch almost every day in summer. Olive oil, salt n pepper. 
Wow I need to get those planted.......


----------



## JillBurgh (May 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I have too many zucchini in the summer (imagine that.)
> I grow too many on purpose because I LOVE grilled zukes!
> Zuchinni cakes are good too.
> I eat them for lunch almost every day. Olive oil, salt n pepper.
> Wow I need to get those planted.......


 
Mmm, yes, I forgot about Zucchini Bread. A real Hunky favorite. My gramma always made us nice zucchini bread. It's hard to mess up because the zucchini makes it sooo moist. YUM! I'll take a nice warm slice with some coffee, please.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2008)

GB said:


> I like to slice them in thick planks and then marinate in EVOO, oyster sauce, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, ginger and sometimes some other things that I have lying around. Then grill them on a hot grill. My wife has been known to eat just that for dinner sometimes.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 21, 2008)

I just had fried zucchini the other day with paprika and marjoram in the batter. Put LOTS of spice in it or it will be too bland.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 21, 2008)

this is my absolute favourite.  Highly recommend it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...gette-taste-mediterranean-sunshine-23502.html


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2008)

very versatile from spiced tea cakes to pan fried patties.  It's real nice grated into rice: either jullienne on a mandoline or shred on a box grater, pan saute and toss in cooked rice and stir together.  pretty and yummy.  As they get bigger, par boil, remove center seed area, stuff with any mixture you like and roast.  (bread and herb stuffing, with bacon or sausage, leftover rice or wild rice, chili, you name it.


----------



## *amy* (May 21, 2008)

As a veggie side (or an appy), I like zuke fries.  Slice them lengthwise, cut in half, dip in flour, then in beaten egg(s), coat in seasoned bread crumbs w s&p, & bake.  Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.  YUM!  For an appy, I serve a tomato dipping sauce - & make up some portobello fries & mozzarella sticks.  You can also shred the zukes on a mandoline into spaghetti-like strands, and season w lemon juice s&p.  Or, you could make a tomato-zuke pie.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure there is an "official" recipe for something like this somewhere, and I'm sure it has an official name - but this is a side that I threw together one night from what I had on hand - and my boys liked it. Even better - they asked me to make it again!

INGREDIENTS:

3-4 T EVOO
2-3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 large yellow or white onion - cut in half lengthwise (2 quarters) then sliced into 1/4-inch thick slices (1/4 circles)
4-5 medium zucchinie (about 6-inches long) sliced into 1/4-inch slices
1 15oz can diced tomatoes, drained and juices reserved
Salt & Pepper to taste

Add the EVOO to a skillet and turn stove on to MED - mince the garlic and add to the pan and stir. Slice the onion and add to the pan, stir a few times, cook 2-3 minutes while you cut up the zucchinie. Add the zucchinie and cook 3-5 minutes stiring a few times (until just tender) then add the tomatoes, salt and pepper. Cook until heated through or until the texture you want. Add some of the reserved tomatoe juice if it gets too dry.

For a little kick of heat - add a pinch of red pepper flakes.


----------



## Chez Nick (May 22, 2008)

Take a look at this recipe I posted:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/summer-squash-pasta-46350.html#post610739

Its Good.


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Shred it and make zucchini cakes like potato pancakes...


 

Yes, if you have few extra minutes to spend to do that, yum, they are deliciosos . I love them, my kids love them, even my wife eats them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 22, 2008)

I have a wonderful recipe for a dish that uses zucchini - it is one of our favorites. I just call it 

Zucchini and Cheese Casserole

2-3 medium zucchini, cut in 1/4 inch slices
1 small onion, thinly sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 TBS vegetable oil or EVOO

4 Roma tomatoes, peeled and chopped
1 roasted poblano chile, peeled and diced (You can use a can of diced green chiles)
pinch of salt
3 eggs, beaten
1 cup cheddar or Monterrey Jack cheese with chiles, shredded

Saute onion and garlic in oil in a skillet until tender. Cook zucchini in small amount of water for about 5 minutes, drain and set aside. (This is an important step - I didn't do it the first version I made and the zucchini never did cook right in the oven.)
Stir in tomatoes, sauteed onion and garlic, chiles and salt, set aside. In a greased 2-qt casserole, layer as follows:

1/2 the zucchini, 1/2 the tomato mixture, 1/2 the beaten eggs, and 1/2 the cheese. Repeat layers. Bake in a preheated 350F oven for 25 minutes. Serves 4.

This is a great vegetarian dish, or serve it as a side dish with chicken or ham. It is so full of nice, bright flavors.  And the last time I made it, I took a picture, thinking I might have an occasion to share it with the board:


----------



## flukx (May 22, 2008)

I use zucchini for everything...loooove zucchini: 

small cubes in tomato sauce
larger cubes for curry
slices on pizza
cut lengthwise and stuffed with cheese, tomato sauce etc
small cubes in pasta salad
grilled slices with evoo (antipasti)
small cubes in fried rice
etc...


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2008)

I like fresh zukes just as much as cooked, so I like to use the vegetable peeler to make super thin ribbons out of the zucchini and also out of a summer squash. Then I toss them with a teeny bit of olive oil & fresh cut herbs. Carrot ribbons are also good in the mix.


----------



## suziquzie (May 23, 2008)

Karen that looks to die for! 
Thank you, I'm sure I'll have an over abudance of tomato and zuke to make this a few times!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 25, 2008)

That looks yummy, Karen! If it has bacon, butter or cheese - it has to be good!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all! I made this last night and added sliced cooked potatoes and diced ham. It was very tasty....


----------



## archiduc (May 25, 2008)

welise86 said:


> I have some zucchinni left over from a vegetable meatloaf I make probably once every few weeks...it's the only thing I really use zucchinni for because i've never really cooked anything else with it....I was thinking I would just saute in a pan in butter or EVOO and sprinkle with s&p.....is there any other vegetable dish I can use this zucchini in??? thanks!


 
Hi Welise,
Yum, Yum, - ideas for zucchini or courgettes as i know them!
* Slice, saute in a mix of oil and butter over a moderate heat until brown. Remove from the pan and deglaze the pan with wine vinegar. Add some very finely chopped rosemary or some fresh tarragon/basil and pour over the zucchini. Season and toss in the dressing. Allow to cool and eat as a salad with BBQ meats, especially chicken.
* Zucchini risotto, topped with herb (basil) butter and deep fried julienne of zucchini.
* Zucchini, cut in half, blanch and remove the centre. Chop the flesh removed from the zucchini and add creamed spinach and season to taste with salt, pepper and freshly grated nutmeg. Fill the hollowed zuchini with the mis, cover with cheese sauce and bake until brown and bubbling.

Or how about Zucchini rolls?
Zucchini Rolls - cut lengthways into strips, no more than 1/4 inch thick. Sauté or oil and then griddle until browned. Stuff the strips with one or more of the following:
++++ spinach, rice and pine nuts;
++++ spinach, ham and nuts - walnuts or pine nuts
++++ peeled, small tomatoes stuffed with mozzarell and a sage leaf;
++++ peeled, small tomatoes stuffed with ricotta, diced ham/cooked smokey bacon or proscuitto
++++ peeled, small tomatoes stuffed with risotto.
Roll the strips around the filling of your choice and place in a greased dish. Cover with either a tomato sauce or a cheese sauce and bake.

If you want to roll the boat out, place the zucchini rolls on a bed of tomato sauce and top with cheese sauce and a mix of breadcrumbs and grated cheese and then bake until hot, browned and bubbling. The dish could be great for a party and the cheese sauce, if made with cornflour rather than wheat flour may be suitable for coeliacs. Everything may be prepared in advance, assembled, refrigerated and then baked to heat through thoroughly when desired.

Alternatively, a simple zucchini strip cooked as for the zucchini rolls and wrapped around a piece of peeled tomaot and mozzarella would make a good appetiser!

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## nightlady (May 26, 2008)

I like to peel it.  Then slice it.  Then cook it in water with some salt until fork tender. Drain. Saute some onion in a little margarine.  When it is sauted, then add some chopped jalepno pepper--to your taste.  If you like tomatoes, add some fresh chopped tomatoes.  Add your zucchini to this mixture. Fry a little to mingle flavors.  Put in oven proof bowl.  Top with grated cheese.  Bake until cheese is melted.


----------



## Finmar001 (May 27, 2008)

Why not use your leftover vegetables in a zucchini soup


----------

